# Fraps: Leistung erhöhen?



## PhenomTaker (1. Oktober 2011)

*Fraps: Leistung erhöhen?*

Guten Tag.

Ich mache einige Lets Plays und nehme die Videos bisher immer mit Fraps auf.
Leider stellt sich bei einigen neuen Spielen, z.B. Dead Island oder The Cursed Crusade das Problem, das es selbst auf niedrigere Auflösungen unter 30fps fällt und damit nicht spielbar macht.

Nun natürliche habe ich dadran gedacht, dass eventuell mein PC nicht mehr tauglich dafür ist.
Aber bei:
4x 2,8GHz Prozessor
8GB Ram
AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Glaube ich das nicht wirklich.

Als ich mal die Leistung des PCs in dem TaskManager beim Aufnehmen beobachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen das gar nicht die volle Leistung des PCs in Anspruch genommen wird.
Die CPU Auslastung liegt gerade mal bei 30% und der Arbeitsspeicher bei 2,82GB.
Und die Grafikkarte macht beim zocken von Battlefield 3, mehr Krach als beim aufnehmen.

Daher mal die Frage an Euch, ob Ihr wisst, wie man Fraps oder allg. dem Aufnehmen mehr Leistung zuschreiben kann.
Andere Tipps oder Programme oder Sonstiges, nehme ich auch gerne entgegen.


Ich hoffe das mir dort geholfen werden kann, oder ich endlich verstehe, wodran es liegt.

EDIT: Gute Aufnahmeprogramme, die kostenpflichtig sind, nehme ich auch gerne entgegen, Hauptsache ist, das sie gut sind und die Leistung meines PCs auch ausnutzen.


mfg PhenomTaker.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Videos werden halt unkomprimiert auf Festplatte gespeichert, das belastet dann das Spiel eben. Es KANN hilfreich sein, wenn Fraps auf einer eigenen Platte (also wirklich ne andere Festplatte, nicht nur andere Partition) installiert ist und dort auch die Videos speichert.Ebenso vielleicht mal die aufgenommenen FPS verringern. 

Und auf welcher Einstellung läft BF3 denn bei dir?


----------



## PhenomTaker (1. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich nehme ich die Videos auf einer externen Platte auf 

Ehm, da Battlefield 3 bissher nur in der Beta ist und demnach auch nur eine große Einstellung hat, diese 


Habe mir eben die kostenlose Version von PlayClaw runtergeladen und ausprobiert, also das Programm zieht auf jedenfall mehr Leistung von meinem Rechner, was sich im Spiel auch bei 30+ FPS bemerkbar macht, Problem ist jedoch, das im späteren Video gefühlte 2FPS vorhanden sind...

EDIT: Hinzu kommt, dass nach dem Stopp der Aufnahme mit PlayClaw das Spiel abstürzt... was für mich jedoch kein Problem darstellt, viel mehr, das es im Video zu sehr ruckelt.

EDIT2: Ok es lässt sich nicht umgehen.... die Videos sind danach nicht mehr benutzbar, wenn das Spiel abgeschmiert ist...


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Oktober 2011)

Du musst FRAPS auf 60 Frames stellen und dann aufnehmen, dann ruckelt da gar nix. Mit dem kopieren der Daten auf die Primäre Festplatte hat das nix zu tun - hab das mal getestet. Egal ob auf HDD 1 oder HDD 2 geschrieben wird, ändert sich nix an der Performance.


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn ich es auf 60 Frames stelle, sind es beim Aufnehmen nur 15-20FPS


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber das Spiel läuft flüssiger. Hast du bei FRAPS frameskip aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Wenn das Spiel dann immer noch unspielbar ist, und das Video was du aufgezeichnet hast auch ruckelig ist liegt es an deiner CPU die halt einfach zu schwach ist, was hast du denn für nen CPU nen Intel oder nen AMD?

Ach ja und welche FRAPS Version benutzt du?


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (2. Oktober 2011)

Zur Not nehm halt in halber Auflösung auf, das kann man immer noch recht gut ansehen, die Dateien sind aber deutlich kleiner und es sollte weniger Ruckeln. Aber eigentlich sollte das bei deinem System locker hinhauen, meins ist schlechter und ich kann gut aufnehmen. Zwar nicht unbedingt die neusten Games auf höchsten Einstellungen, aber es geht.


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

900x500 Pixel finde ich aber alles andere als schön^^ dann kann ich ja gleich die auflösunga uf 1280x1024 stellen...

Ja eben, mein PC sollte das locker schaffen, aber irgendwie benutzt Fraps nicht die volle Leistung, die mein Computer zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

@ Crysisheld:
Frameskip? Wo kann ich das denn einstellen?
An der CPU kann es ja wohl kaum liegen...
Intel Core i7 860
Also Quad Core 2,8 GHz
Beim aufnehmen ist die Auslastung des CPUs nur bei 30%, da kann man mir doch nicht sagen das der nicht ausreicht... da sind doch noch mindestens 40-50% drinnen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich denke, dass da eben immer wieder mal kurze Leistungsspitzen auftauchen, auch wenn im Schnitt die CPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist.

und wegen der GRafikmodi bei BF3: ich weiß, dass es da nur wenige gibt, aber die Beta läuft trotzdem mit "low" in ca. 80FPS; high 50 und Ultra nur 30 FPS bei meinem PC (X4 965, AMD 6870) - es ist also sehr wohl ein Unterschied.

Ach ja: hast Du mal probiert, ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn Du Vsync aktivierst?


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 5Minuten aufgenommen und verglichen, die CPU schwankte zwischen 24-34%

Ich glaube Dead Island besitzt sowas nicht, und wenn ja, natürlich hab ich das schon ausprobiert, ich habe die schlechtesten Grafikeinstellungen genommen, dennoch ist es erst spielbar bei den untersten Auflösungen, welche einfach nicht mehr ansehnlich sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier ich habe es dir rot eingekastelt


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich ausprobiert, ändert jedoch nichts.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Oktober 2011)

So hart es klingt, dann musst du halt mit "Half-Size" also der halben Auflöung aufnehmen wenn´s dein PC net packt. Seltsam ist es schon, ich kann mit meinem i5 und FullHD Auflösung ohne Probleme in FRAPS aufnehmen... und hör bitte auf, auf ne USB Platte aufzunehmen, dass ist viel zu langsam...


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Wieso zu langsam? Das geht schneller, als auf der Hauptplatte, da sonst die Zugriffe zu groß sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Oktober 2011)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Wieso zu langsam? Das geht schneller, als auf der Hauptplatte, da sonst die Zugriffe zu groß sind.



USB 2.0 = 12 Mbit/s.  

SATA II  = 3 Gbit/s


----------



## PhenomTaker (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe es jetzt mit der Hauptplatte getestet, es geht 2Minuten lang gut, dann brechen die Frames ein weil einer der 8 Threads vom CPU auf max ist und dann alles zurückfährt...

Wäre eine USB 3.0 da besser?

EDIT: Ok das ist eh schwachsinn, da mein Mainboard kein USB 3 Anschluss hat .... also bräuchte ich theoretisch ein neues Mainboard und eine neue Externe mit USB 3.0 ? ...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

wieso baust Du nicht einfach ne zweite PLatte ein?


----------



## PhenomTaker (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist das besser als ne Externe?

Keine Ahnung, ich habe keine, dafür aber die Externe, daher habe ich die Videos bissher dadrauf aufgenommen, und das ging bisher auch ganz gut.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, bei mir nehme ich immer auf die Hauptplatte auf, da meine 2. nur für Backups da ist. Wie sieht es mit deinem System auf, wie lange läuft das schon? Hast du mal in Erwägung gezogen das System neu aufzuspielen. Vielleicht ist es ein Windows Problem. 

_Und nein dank Acronis True Image ist es keine langwierige Sache, sein System wieder zurückzusetzen. Mach dir einfach mit True Image ein sauberes Backup wenn du Windows aufgespielt und die Treiber installiert hast... Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen. 

Also Computer formatieren heißt die Parole


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

Intern ist eine Platte halt mit vollem Speed verfügbar, so 80-90MB/s. Extern per USB2.0 nur um die 25MB/s. 

Ich hab grad mal testweise ein 15 Sekunden Video aufgenommen mit den Standardeinstellungen von FRAPS: 770MB groß ist es geworden. Das sind 51MB pro Sekunde. Das schafft eine Platte über USB natürlich nicht. 

Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie lang Deine Videos sind und wie groß, dann teilst Du die MByte durch die Sekunden. Wenn Du dann mehr als ca 25MB/s hast, reicht es nicht, und auch bei 15-20MB/s würd ich micht nicht wundern, wenn es schon da kritisch wird mit der USB-PLatte


----------

